
Alan Cox: How I ported Linux to the 68k Macintosh - vorador
http://www.linux.org.uk/Papers_MacPaper.cs
======
davidw
Alan Cox and his kernel hacking brethren are some very serious hackers. Once,
at Linuxcare, I had the opportunity to watch Paul Mackerras bring up Linux on
a new board. It was pretty amazing, and very much an "I'm not worthy" moment.

------
chaosmachine
For the record, this was written 10 years ago.

------
chanux
Like the no thanks part at the EO article.

~~~
kqr2
To save people from scrolling to the end of the article:

    
    
      No Thanks
    
      Steve Jobs - For refusing to provide any Mac68K documentation
    
      Steve Jobs - For refusing to let anyone else pass on Mac 68K documentation
    
      Steve Jobs - For refusing to provide NeXT documentation to the NeXT project
    
      Steve Jobs - For refusing to let anyone else pass on NeXT cube documentation
    
      Steve Jobs - For killing the Newton
    
      Steve Jobs - For refusing to provide any documentation about the Newton to the Linux ARM project

------
ComputerGuru
Very interesting read. I had been working on the 68K for a university project,
which involved writing my own interrupt-based OS for the platform so this
really hit home.

------
naz
Awaiting the follow up article "Why I ported Linux to the 68k Macintosh"

------
rbanffy
"Why" would be a more interesting question than "how" ;-)

------
Tichy
Sometimes I feel so crippled by my lack of C fu.

